# help picking loft name



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

www.primetimepigeons.com

nyskybird.com

sky-view-loft.com

skybella.net

sly-bird .com

or slybella.com

whats a good loft name for website. oh yeh JAMAX LOFT


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

the others use there last name


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It can be hard figuring out a good name but it all comes down to whatever suits your fancy  They usually have some kind of meaning behind them. Mine is RKM Loft because me and my dad both have the same initials and it just seemed right.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> www.primetimepigeons.com
> 
> nyskybird.com
> 
> ...


Give us some info about you, your birds, your interests, and we will offer some suggestions.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Jamax99 said:


> *JAMAX LOFT*


works for me


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

The kids named our family loft it is super sonic yoyo bandits I can ask them to name yours


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> The kids named our family loft it is super sonic yoyo bandits I can ask them to name yours


 Thats cool yoyo bandits


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

i think the owner last or first name or even his nick name should be included when naming a loft because it your loft and people could identified who the owner im building my first big loft and just calling it Junito"s loft , junito is my nick name


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

i named mt loft after my daughter jaelyn


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I live in Ottertail County and have a creek running by my property. Named my loft. *Ottercreek Loft.*
Jim


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Cerqueira Lofts is nice too


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

cerqueira, is a long name and hard to say , i might go with jamax , j for jaime a for wife anabella and my dog max . jamax loft it is . well as for my birds , im all over the place lol . have son of surebet , son of 410 another onway. gson delocco, acouple raw sablons. gdaughter of never say die . son of blue st vincent dr gyselbrect. acouple of etienne merilaens, gson aviator gson kanniball , son silvere toye red angel. lol hopfully next year , i'll have alot of jamax lines. lol i am going to build a website next week and put all there pics up . im going to do about 5 to 6 one loft races this year , and going to try and race here on long island .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Rafael/PR said:


> i think the owner last or first name or even his nick name should be included when naming a loft because it your loft and people could identified who the owner im building my first big loft and just calling it Junito"s loft , junito is my nick name


Not necessarily  There's a lot of well known lofts that don't include the name. As you get up there in the ranks, people will know you by both your loft name, your name, and even the families of birds you have created. Although it is easier when the name is included. Hill Family Loft....Smith Family Loft....Ganus Family Loft...something original would be nice for a change LOL. Then there's people like Hawkbait Loft, which is owned by Dennis Weinwrich (or however you spell his last name haha), and Hapyco Loft which is Chic Brooks  And Sky Lake Sions, which is Dr. Brown. But that one makes it incredibly clear what he breeds LOL


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Use the force!


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't try and eat the whole apple in one bite!


----------

